# build your own one-armed grave grabber!



## kevin242

Hey All,
I've had several requests for plans on building my new grabber that runs on a deer motor. Its pretty simple and inexpensive to make. *Please see the full plan and parts list here: http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/the_one-armed_grave_grabber.html*





I've tried to be as specific as I can, I know some of you will have questions and I'd be happy to answer them as best as I can.
Happy haunting!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Simple" and "inexpensive" - those are two words I like to hear when talking about a prop.

I'm going to go look at the how-to now


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for the post, this one will be high on my to do list.


----------



## jdubbya

I love the movement on this. Really going to try to get one done if I can find a deer motor.


----------



## SpookySam

Love the look of this guy.


----------



## kevin242

All in all I spent about $30 if I factor in paints and misc parts. I can't say enough about the deer motor, cheap, silent! and perfect for moving light loads, it also has holes for mounting with screws. I should have gotten 5 more...
8) thanks guys!

BTW, fixed my video issue, the files were way too big.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I'd really like to give this one a shot some time. Thanks for the how-to. I know I'll get good use out of it. I just hope I can match the look that you pulled off. Even if he didn't move he would still be an awesome prop.


----------



## heresjohnny

Great idea Kevin242, thanks for shoowing how it works. I like how you take advantage of the deer motor reversing direction when it cannot turn.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Thanks for the link. Your props are great.


----------



## niblique71

Sooo Simple and SOOO Cool... I have to build one!! Thank You!!


----------



## Vlad

Really great! Inspiring!


----------



## Lunatic

Nice looking prop Kevin!


----------



## Terrormaster

Wow that's shweet! Gonna put that on my to-do list definitely.


----------



## billman

Awesome!!


----------



## Toktorill

Very cool... and simple... thank you!


----------



## Creep Cringle

very cool!


----------



## alamospooky

Cool project. I am almost finished with mine. Quick question - how did you attach the flat bar to the motor?


----------



## dominic81

Thanks Kevin awesome look


----------



## hpropman

This was just added to my to do list for next year. Great Job!


----------



## Bethene

very cool, it is also added to my to do list, I have one of the deer motors already!


----------



## jdubbya

Scored a buck motor last week! My wife's cousin has one in his gargae that he was going to pitch because the lights aren't working. This will be my prop build for 2011.


----------



## Spyder

Looks fantastic!! BTW, stealing the name! Rippton Haf...LMAO


----------



## kprimm

Total Awesomeness!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

this is great and I will use the concept for my JenniferX prop thanx so much for the great idea


----------



## Just Whisper

Very nice prop. I do love deer motors. I have a box full of them that I use in many of my halloween and christmas props. I love the way you only used part of it's cycle. That would solve many of my issues I have with props armature getting tangled in the body. Looks great. Thanks.


----------



## Joiseygal

I'm surprised I missed this thread. Great job Kevin! The movement is perfect!


----------



## niblique71

Our MnT group has picked this project for our march build. I'm doing the prototype for our build and I have a few questions about this awesome and simple prop.

1) Our "Buck" motors just arrived. How did you mount your Motor onto the board? I see 4 holes on the bottom of the motor that must be used for some self tapping screws. I don't know if I can find small screws that are Long enough. I could make a mounting plate, but that will add time and some extra cost to the build.

2) How did you secure the main crank arm to the Buck motor arm??? I think I see what you did in your pics but just wanted to confirm.

3) What are the dimensions of your Crank arm (Center of motor shaft to the first bolt), and what is the length of your secondary arm (Bolt to wrist). I already built the main assembly and I think I got it close.

4) how did you fasten the plastic tube to the aluminum arm, I can't detect any hardware which leads me to think Hot Glue?

5) Finally, how well did it hold up during halloween?? I know these motors "can" reverse, but are they designed to reverse back and forth, over and over for a Long time??

Our group LOVES your creation, and you should be proud to know that in march there whould be 10-15 more of 'em out there scaring the Tots.

Great Job and Thanks.


----------



## scarypapa

Way cool. My grandson wants to build a prop for the hanted forest this year and I think this is just the right one for him to start on with my help.


----------



## Bethene

can't believe I forgot this thread, have a couple of motors on props but don't like how they work there, this might be a better fix,, need to remember this!


----------

